# rocky mountain fusion



## weefy (31. August 2008)

hallo
ich verkauf mein rocky mountain fusion rahmen (06 oder 07, keine ahnung wo kann ich dass feststellen??)
ich weiß aber nicht wie viel er noch wert ist/ wie viel ich dafür verlangen kann.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
danke
weefy


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2008)

Bilder und so wären hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weefy (31. August 2008)

also hier sind zwei bilder, der rahmen ist leicht verkratzt, ich hatte leichte stürze aber ohne auswirkungen auf den rahmen wie zb dellen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2008)

das ist nach meinen Kenntnissen ein 06er Modell, ich denk mal das du da schon noch 300-500â¬ verlangen kÃ¶nntest.


----------



## weefy (1. September 2008)

Vielen Dank
weefy


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. September 2008)

kein Problem


----------

